# Mr. Stickarts, you were right!!



## Carol (Jul 26, 2006)

Holy cow...I just got home from my first Modern Arnis class.   THANK YOU so much for the opportunity, Sensei Frank!  You said that you thought that I would like the class...and...you were right!    FANTASTIC Class!   

Sorry to hear it wasn't in the cards to meet you, HKPhooey.  *sigh* I guess I'll just have to come back so I can meet you now, won't I?   

GREAT school you folks have, and a very interesting art.  Already I am seeing commonalities to what I have learned in Kenpo...it was a wonderful experience...and a pretty good workout too

Thank you again!   I'm going to be dreaming of sinawalis tonight I think


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 26, 2006)

Sinawalis are great, ain't they? 

Glad you enjoyed your training!


----------



## MJS (Jul 26, 2006)

Glad that you had a good time Carol!:ultracool   Frank is a great teacher and has alot to offer.  

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Jul 26, 2006)

You're welcome Carol and welcome to the family!
Andy, stop by for siniwali sometime!

MJS, thank you very much! You all have just brightened my day!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 26, 2006)

Bummed I missed ya!  Work has been nuts!  I am sure Sensei Frank told you I am usually running around with my hair on fire.  

Hope we will see you at future seminars.


----------



## modarnis (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great time.  Frank is a great teacher.  He is always a cordial host.  His students are friendly and helpful.  Modern Arnis will expand your kenpo horizons dramatically.  

Most of us who teach/train Modern Arnis in the center of Connecticut have a Kenpo background.  Neither art is truly complete without the other.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 26, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a great time. Frank is a great teacher. He is always a cordial host. His students are friendly and helpful. Modern Arnis will expand your kenpo horizons dramatically.
> 
> Most of us who teach/train Modern Arnis in the center of Connecticut have a Kenpo background. Neither art is truly complete without the other.


 
Thank you and well said about kenpo / arnis. I have found they compliment each other extremely well. Arnis filled many gaps that i felt I previously had in my training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Carol,

Glad you enjoyed your introduction to Modern Arnis!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2006)

It really was an incredible class.  Sensei Frank paired me with Sifu Jim...who selflessly spent his entire class time trying to teach Arnis to this noob.  It was a class that had the feel of a private lesson. 

Cromwell Martial Arts...it's an incredible place.   The depth of instruction Sensei Frank has in Kenpo and Arnis, the closeness that he has cultivated with the school...the experience was as tremendous as the knowledge.   

It's a great family to be part of


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds like you had an great time!!!

I will say some of the friendliest Modern Arnis players that I have met were from Connecticut and the Greenfield, Mass groups who would travel down to the Professor's Orlando, Fl seminars, hosted by Bruce Chiu.


----------



## modarnis (Jul 26, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had an great time!!!
> 
> I will say some of the friendliest Modern Arnis players that I have met were from Connecticut and the Greenfield, Mass groups who would travel down to the Professor's Orlando, Fl seminars, hosted by Bruce Chiu.


 
Wait a minute Harold, I lived in New Orleans back then....


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Wait a minute Harold, I lived in New Orleans back then....


 
You must have been so friendly that Harold _thought_ you were from CT or MA  :asian:


----------



## Yeti (Jul 26, 2006)

Carol,
It was definitely great to meet you last night at class. Us Massachusetts transplants have to stick together!  Hope to see you again. The more you get into Arnis, the more you realize you can't stop.


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeti said:
			
		

> Carol,
> It was definitely great to meet you last night at class. Us Massachusetts transplants have to stick together! Hope to see you again. The more you get into Arnis, the more you realize you can't stop.


 
We totally have to STICK together    (Bada boom)


----------



## MJS (Jul 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> It really was an incredible class. Sensei Frank paired me with Sifu Jim...who selflessly spent his entire class time trying to teach Arnis to this noob. It was a class that had the feel of a private lesson.


 
Better watch out for Sifu Jim.  He loves those joint locks and pressure points!! 

Seriously though, Jim is a good guy.  He takes alot of pride in what he does.  

Glad that you had a fun time and learned alot!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 27, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Wait a minute Harold, I lived in New Orleans back then....


Of course the Nawlins crew were cool too!


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Better watch out for Sifu Jim. He loves those joint locks and pressure points!!
> 
> Seriously though, Jim is a good guy. He takes alot of pride in what he does.
> 
> ...


 
He didn't  execute any of the locks...I had him on the receiving end for the whole class.  Such a good uke he is.   I may pay for that later...LOLOLOL!!! :rofl:


Hey Palusut?  If Porsche is the official vehicle of Filipino combatives...how long do I have to wait to receive mine sir?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> He didn't execute any of the locks...I had him on the receiving end for the whole class. Such a good uke he is. I may pay for that later...LOLOLOL!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hey Palusut? If Porsche is the official vehicle of Filipino combatives...how long do I have to wait to receive mine sir?


 
Great question, Carol!

Here is some history:

Filipino Combat Systems is a group founded by Tuhon Ray Dionaldo. There has been a coincidence that several of the instructors and Tuhon Ray have tended to own the same Model of car. The previous Make/Model was the infamous, Toyota Rav4. Therefore the first step is attend a FCS Gathering in Tampa, Fl and hang out with us. You will meet at least four or five MT'ers down there and some MT lurkers. There were pictures of us hanging out in YBor City but they were removed for decency reasons.

Incidentally, Filipino Combatives is a curriculum that was taught by Hock Hochheim. I think that he doesn't teach it directly now. He has included alot of the Filipino Combatives material in the Pacific Archipelago Combatives program. PAC and Filipino Combatives are based on Remy and Ernesto Presas' Family Style Arnis. It's considered "old school" arnis which concentrate on finishing the opponent as compared to trapping an opponent for an infinite amount of time.

Its cool to train with old school Modern Arnis players, they are "salty dogs"!

I don't consider myself old school because I have only been training MA since 98' but I lean that way.


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Great question, Carol!
> 
> Here is some history:
> 
> ...


 
That sounds like a grand old time.  I think I just might indeed have to make my way down there for a gathering  

Just don't tell anyone how much of a noob I am... :roflmao:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> That sounds like a grand old time. I think I just might indeed have to make my way down there for a gathering
> 
> Just don't tell anyone how much of a noob I am... :roflmao:


Ha!!!

We are one of the friendliest groups and there are always newbies who come to the Gatherings.

The one thing that you will hear described about Tuhon Ray and the members of FCS is that we are "cool". We welcome everyone and everyone is welcome to hang out with us, just as long as they are "cool" also and leave the egos at the door.


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Ha!!!
> 
> We are one of the friendliest groups and there are always newbies who come to the Gatherings.
> 
> The one thing that you will hear described about Tuhon Ray and the members of FCS is that we are "cool". We welcome everyone and everyone is welcome to hang out with us, just as long as they are "cool" also and leave the egos at the door.


 
Checking my ego at the door is no problem.  Heck, sometimes I check my coordination at the door while I'm at it...hee hee.   

I'll leave it to you all to judge whether I am cool or not.   :ultracool


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2006)

Carol is very cool....no worries there!


----------



## Yeti (Jul 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> He didn't execute any of the locks...I had him on the receiving end for the whole class. Such a good uke he is. I may pay for that later...LOLOLOL!!! :rofl:


 
No...you won't pay for it...I will!  I was the one laughing at him while Sensei threw him around the mat. I have a feeling I'll be the "pain dummy" next time around...ESPECIALLY if Sifu Jim is leading the class!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeti said:
			
		

> No...you won't pay for it...I will! I was the one laughing at him while Sensei threw him around the mat. I have a feeling I'll be the "pain dummy" next time around...ESPECIALLY if Sifu Jim is leading the class!


 
Oh yes, the famous dance of pain!!!!!  Boy I love when I lose my 6'7" advantage!


----------



## Yeti (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL!!!

There were a lot of teeth showing in that photo...but somehow I think only Sensei was having fun!

To find a silver lining...pain builds character - and much more flexible joints!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeti said:
			
		

> LOL!!!
> 
> There were a lot of teeth showing in that photo...but somehow I think only Sensei was having fun!
> 
> To find a silver lining...pain builds character - and much more flexible joints!


 
I cherish that photo because I think it is the only photo we have where I am taller than HKPHOOEY! :ultracool


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 27, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Carol is very cool....no worries there!


No Doubt!

If she is a member of MT,interested in Modern Arnis, and you say she's cool, then she is cool with me as well.

Back to topic!


----------

